

"Introduction to Monads" with Clojure (video) - mtm
http://www.youtube.com/user/LinkedInTechTalks?feature=mhw5#p/u/0/ObR3qi4Guys

======
mtm
Just noticed that the quality of the upload is, um, a bit low res. I'll try to
get an HD version uploaded Friday.

~~~
avar
Please upload it to blip.tv instead (or in addition to) YouTube. There's
already a Clojure channel there (<http://clojure.blip.tv/>) and you can
download the raw HD video.

~~~
mtm
Alrighty, added to blip.tv: <http://defn.blip.tv/file/3461134/>

(it's still being processed at the time of this comment, but you should be
able to start playing it at least)

------
mfex
The two monad tutorials referenced in the talk and the clojure.contrib.monads
source explain monads in the same way:

[http://onclojure.com/2009/03/05/a-monad-tutorial-for-
clojure...](http://onclojure.com/2009/03/05/a-monad-tutorial-for-clojure-
programmers-part-1/) <http://intensivesystems.net/tutorials.html>

The onclojure tutorial shows how (let ..) and (for ..) expressions are all
about nested functions and how you can construct them yourself with monads. Be
sure to work through it to part 4 which shows an elegant solution using monads
for the Monty Hall problem, which is about probabilities and distributions.

